# This Mornings Bike Ride



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I've been out and about this morning on my push bike. These last couple of days have been stunning early on, with lots of frost and a low sun in the sky. I've been meaning to take the camera out and take a couple of snaps, but have been forgetting until I'm out and away up behind the house... Finally remembered this morning, so here we are.. taken about 0730hrs.










It was pretty chilly on the hands, particularly when I got a bit of speed up. I need some gloves!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice shot, Richard.

You captured the feel of a wonderful bright, cold, morning - great for cycling.


----------

